# New Pomeranian puppy help



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Gosh, I don't know...but I'd love to see pictures!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My home was the opposite, in that we had the toy breed before getting the goldens. I would think a Spunky puppy of a toy size would do better observing from the safety of an x-pen until he is older. When he is more mature he will learn to hide under chairs or run behind the couch (these are things mine do) but will know when it is not safe to be with the larger dogs. When you can sit on the floor and be with them all then I would feel this would be OK. A young puppy cannot understand the difference in dogs, they are all potential playmates and toy breeds think they are HUGE lions...but they aren't and you must watch the play like a hawk.

My toys don't play a lot with the goldens because their play is so rough, but boy they love to cuddle up to them at sleepy time. There have been times the Goldens stepped on one and they limped, I felt so bad, cause I should have been watching better. But now mine are all adults and the toys are seniors and the toys know to get out of the way when the goldens are excited.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I'll post pictures ASAP. Skunky is a cute little puppy, and I hope the pictures come out good


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Deber said:


> My home was the opposite, in that we had the toy breed before getting the goldens. I would think a Spunky puppy of a toy size would do better observing from the safety of an x-pen until he is older. When he is more mature he will learn to hide under chairs or run behind the couch (these are things mine do) but will know when it is not safe to be with the larger dogs. When you can sit on the floor and be with them all then I would feel this would be OK. A young puppy cannot understand the difference in dogs, they are all potential playmates and toy breeds think they are HUGE lions...but they aren't and you must watch the play like a hawk.
> 
> My toys don't play a lot with the goldens because their play is so rough, but boy they love to cuddle up to them at sleepy time. There have been times the Goldens stepped on one and they limped, I felt so bad, cause I should have been watching better. But now mine are all adults and the toys are seniors and the toys know to get out of the way when the goldens are excited.


Thanks for the feedback! This is all good information and I'm going to setup the x-pen so Skunky can watch from a safe area. And I felt bad today too (and a bit worried at first), and Skunky makes it soo tough to keep the dogs apart. Skunky LOVES playing with his big brother and sister haha. It's amazing to watch, but I need to make sure the little pup is not going to get hurt.

Good feedback and thanks for sharing your exp here


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think while Skunky is very young you will always have to watch his interactions with he other two dogs. It is very easy for a young toy dog to get harmed in play with a big dog, especially two adolescents. Have you looked into any puppy playgroups for Skunky? There are quite a few in my area. They usually provide separate areas for small and bigger puppies to play. Then you could the little guy cut loose, with puppies his own size. When all three are older and have established relationships, I'm guessing things will be calmer. And Skunky might well end up as the dominant dog in the group!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I think while Skunky is very young you will always have to watch his interactions with he other two dogs. It is very easy for a young toy dog to get harmed in play with a big dog, especially two adolescents. Have you looked into any puppy playgroups for Skunky? There are quite a few in my area. They usually provide separate areas for small and bigger puppies to play. Then you could the little guy cut loose, with puppies his own size. When all three are older and have established relationships, I'm guessing things will be calmer. And Skunky might well end up as the dominant dog in the group!


Thanks for the info. Skunky goes to puppy kindergarten (two different places) every Sat, but I would love to make it more than once a week. 

I'm in the Los Angeles area, and I will look for some puppy playgroups in my area. I love that idea, and Skunky will too. He has a blast every Sat, and sleeps for hours afterward. 

Yep, I can see Skunky being the top dog one day haha. He stands his ground and even barks back too. 

Skunky is a blast to watch and we are happy to have him


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

It might take a while to find some puppy playgroups in my area. I'm not finding much so far, but I'll keep looking online


----------



## sonusmomma (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition  

I actually have both a Pomeranian, Vinny, and golden retriever, Sonu, so completely understand your concerns. I had Vinny first and he was about a year and a half when I got Sonu at 8 weeks. And they get along amazingly. There are times when Sonu will play a little too roughly but Vinny lets him know (typically with a little yelp) which causes Sonu to stop immediately and they are able to figure it out between each other. They are both familiar with each other's playing styles and how hard to rough house (and trust me they go pretty hard). It took a little bit of time for them to develop that understanding but once they did there have never been issues of Song hurting Vinny. 

I think as a puppy it's definitely a good idea to keep them separated unless you're present but I think once he gets older it won't really be necessary. I leave both of mine together alone if I ever leave my place and have never had issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

sonusmomma said:


> Congrats on the new addition
> 
> I actually have both a Pomeranian, Vinny, and golden retriever, Sonu, so completely understand your concerns. I had Vinny first and he was about a year and a half when I got Sonu at 8 weeks. And they get along amazingly. There are times when Sonu will play a little too roughly but Vinny lets him know (typically with a little yelp) which causes Sonu to stop immediately and they are able to figure it out between each other. They are both familiar with each other's playing styles and how hard to rough house (and trust me they go pretty hard). It took a little bit of time for them to develop that understanding but once they did there have never been issues of Song hurting Vinny.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and I'm going to work with the dogs everyday making sure their playtime is smoother. The x-pen outside will help a lot, and I'll upload some pictures of all three dogs soon!

I love how Pomeranian puppies are a lot of fun, but I'm looking forward once Skunky is an adult for long walks and other fun events as a group


----------

